# calling type 2 diabetics



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

any of you on Metformin? it's doing great keeping my levels right, but, 

talk about smelly and windy :frown2:

have you changed meds? if so what to?


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm on metformin and glicazide but have not noticed any change in "wind patterns".

Jim.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Modified slow release versions of Metformin can be prescribed for people experiencing significant gastro-intestinal symptoms (Metformin SR) - worth asking GP if the side effects do not settle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I went into type two briefly, doc gave me some meds, but forget what, but I decided sugar was my enemy and instantly cut out all I could but for my Coffee, I asked to be retested after 3 months, and I am now classed as pre diabetic, I get done every three months now and it is very very slowly decreasing towards a better level, but I still use sugar, I went to onto the Silver Spoon, half spoon brand as I cannot abide saccharine etc, it tastes like normal sugar and we use it baking too.


----------

